# Ever notice....



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Anybody ever notice that the life after divorce forum usually has 25 to 30 people viewing it, and the going through a divorce forum usually has 30 to 50 viewing it, yet the sex in marriage forum has more than 1000 viewing it?

Perverts. 

Are there pictures being posted I am not aware of? If so point me in that direction please.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

frigginlost said:


> Anybody ever notice that the life after divorce forum usually has 25 to 30 people viewing it, and the going through a divorce forum usually has 30 to 50 viewing it, yet the sex in marriage forum has more than 1000 viewing it?
> 
> Perverts.
> 
> Are there pictures being posted I am not aware of? If so point me in that direction please.


Or are they optimists..


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

There is a secret picture thread there... complete with video links.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep, I noticed


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

I dont know about others, but I first came to this site because of frustrations with my sex life, as my xw never initiated and we had no intimacy when we did have sex, so was on that section frequently. I soon became a frequent visitor of the coping with infidelity section when I discovered the reason for her disinterest in me. I now LOVE to visit the sex in marriage to remind me how horrible it was to be stuck in a marriage with a woman who didnt love me, didnt want to be with me, and to get sex ideas to try with my gf who loves to be with me, WANTS to be with me, and is open to all things sex! Makes me smile!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Gaia said:


> There is a secret picture thread there... complete with video links....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol...if only! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess that goes to show how important sex really is and how many of us have sexual issues in relationships.It would be interesting to see how many of the people in the sex section end up in the life after divorce section later on...


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

It is most likely the partner of the person seeking help with sex that ends up in the life after divorce section saying "what the F happened"?


----------

